# Profibus DP über NYY Kabel?



## bacardischmal (26 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein Gebäude an das Sternförmig über 4 Kabel (NYY 10x1x2,5) 4 Brunnen angebunden sind. Nun benötige ich über diese 4 Kabel eine Busverbindung. Kabellängen sind zwischen 100 und 200 Meter. Ich wollte in die 4 Brunnen jeweils eine ET200S oder ET200M als Profibus Slave und im Hauptgebäude eine S7-300 einbauen welche die Steuerung übernimmt.

Nun suche ich noch nach einer Lösung für die Übertragung über diese Kabel, da es ja keine twisted pair Kabel sind und auch ohne jegliche Abschirmung bin ich etwas ratlos. 

Nachdem ich hier im Forum etwas gesucht habe bin ich auf ein Modem von Westermo (TD-29P) gestoßen:

http://www.westermo.com/Resource.phx/content/de/products/multidrop-modems/td-29p.htx

bzw. allgemein auf FSK Modems, hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt über solche Kabel oder gibt es bessere Alternativen (kein Funk und keine Kabelauswechselung)?

Gruß
bacardi


----------



## JesperMP (26 Juli 2010)

Nur als Idée:
http://www.gavazzionline.com/pdf/CatDupeng.pdf
Das Modul G38910120 ist wahrscheinlich ein Gateway zu Profibus DP.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (26 Juli 2010)

bacardischmal schrieb:


> NYY 10x1x2,5




Ich steh gerade ein wenig aufm Schlauch.. was ist das für ein Kabel???  



gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Deltal (26 Juli 2010)

"Erdkabel"

Eventuell würde soetwas mit nem Powe Rail Boster gehen.. Ich würde aber mich aber nach nem anderen Bus System umsehen..


----------



## bacardischmal (26 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
das is ein Erdkabel ohne Schrim mit 10 schwarzen 2,5mm² Adern die einfach durchnummeriert sind, ohne Verseilung.

Sowas wie ich angehängt habe nur mit schwarzem Mantel und ohne PE

mfg bacardi


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juli 2010)

Die niedrigste Profibus-Baudrate sind - so weit ich es weiß - 19,2k.
Ich meine, dass das mit deinen Kabeln evtl. klappen könnte.
Du könntest ja mal einen Brunnen versuchsweise anbinden.
Die Sternverteilung könntest du dann mit Repeatern realisieren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (26 Juli 2010)

bacardischmal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das is ein Erdkabel ohne Schrim mit 10 schwarzen 2,5mm² Adern die einfach durchnummeriert sind, ohne Verseilung.




Ahh.. das 10x*1*x2,5 hat mich ein bisschen verwirrt. Das NYY Erdkabel ist, krieg ich noch gerade so hin.. 

Alles klar..

Ich würde es auch einfach mal damit versuchen, könnte klappen..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (26 Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Wir hatten sowas auch Provisorisch an einer Anlage mal gemacht.
Ging Problemlos. 
Mussten auch mit den Baudraten etwas runter, aber ging. 
Also einfach mal probieren.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Nordischerjung (27 Juli 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Sternverteilung könntest du dann mit Repeatern realisieren.



Oder 2 Adern rein und 2 wieder raus und im Hauptquatier zusammen tüddeln


----------



## Blockmove (27 Juli 2010)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Oder 2 Adern rein und 2 wieder raus und im Hauptquatier zusammen tüddeln


 
Würd ich persönlich nicht machen. Die Kabel sind doch recht lang.
Dazu keine Schirmung, also nicht gerade die besten Voraussetzungen ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Taddy (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

die Lösung habe ich bei schlechtem Kabel eingesetzt. Seit 3 Jahren keine Probleme.

http://support.automation.siemens.c...on=cssearch&searchinprim=&nodeid99=&x=18&y=10


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde auch nicht die reinen PB-Signale (und deren Spannungspegel) mit Niederspannung in einem Erdkabel mischen - und zwar unabhängig davon, ob das vielleicht sogar funktioniert.

Ich hatte mal (allerdings bei einer etwas anderen Anwendung) den Powertrans von Wampfler im Einsatz - ich meine, dass das Gerät auch Profibus kann. Vielleicht fragst du die Jungs mal ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Ludewig (27 Juli 2010)

Die entscheidende Frage ist vermutlich weniger, ob das funktioniert.  Das Problem sind meistens die Potenzialunterschiede bei diesen Längen. Da geben die PB-Module nach einigen Tagen oder Wochen wegen kleiner Überspannungen auf.

Wir hatten ähnliche Probleme mal mit Suconet (187,5kB), das man lt. Hersteller 5km lang machen könne. Auf 400m war regelmäßig nach ein paar Wochen Schluss, davor lief es prima. Läuft jetzt mit Glasfaser stabil.

Als Alternative haben wir damals ebenfalls Standleitungsmodems diskutiert. War halt in unserem Fall mehr Programmieraufwand, da asynchron.


----------



## JesperMP (27 Juli 2010)

Eine wichtige Frage, der noch nicht gestellt wurde:
Genau wie viele E/A ?
Genau wie oft müssen sie aktualisiert werden ?


----------



## bacardischmal (27 Juli 2010)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Oder 2 Adern rein und 2 wieder raus und im Hauptquatier zusammen tüddeln


 
Hallo,

ja das hatte ich mir auch erst gedacht nur sind es ca. 1,2km Strecke durch alle Brunnen hin und zurück. Habe auch schon überlegt 2 Brunnen in Reihe und dann nochmal 2 Brunnen. Nur weis ich nicht ob das über die Kabel läuft, ich werde wohl ums testen nicht rum kommen :-(


Es werden ca 16DI/16DO pro Brunnen gebraucht, zeitkritisch ist das nicht da es ja nur Brunnen EIN/AUS, Wassereinbruch, Objektschutz und solche Meldugnen sind.

Das TD-29 hat angeblich eine Galvanische Trennung also sollte mit Potenzialunterschied das ja keine Probleme geben?

Edit:
Also die Siemens MD2-Modems habe ich bei uns auf einer ca. 8km langen Strecke (A-2YF(L)2Y länge ca. 7km und NYY länge ca. 1km) selbst stabil mit 1200Bits/s laufen. 

mfg bacardi


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juli 2010)

bacardischmal schrieb:


> Das TD-29 hat angeblich eine Galvanische Trennung also sollte mit Potenzialunterschied das ja keine Probleme geben?


 
... dann gib ihm doch mal die 400V von einer Phase deiner Brunnenpumpe - dann siehst du ja, wie gut die Potential-Trennung funktioniert.


----------



## JesperMP (27 Juli 2010)

Wie wäre es mit eine selbsterfundene "serial protocol".
Es kann mit normalen 24V E/A und normalen billige SPSen erledigt werden. 

Überspannungen werden vermutlich kein Problem, da normalen 24V E/A ziemlich hart sind. Evtl kann man überspannungsschutz oder Optokoppler verwenden.

Ich schätze das es wird 4 Adern pro Brunnen benötigt.
Sync -->
Data -->
Sync <--
Data <--

Edit: plus 2 Adern für 24V+/-

Bei ein typisches Propagation delay von digitalen E/A von z.B. 5 ms dann kann man ungf. 100 bps erreichen.


----------



## PhilippL (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben mal von Vahle Powercom 485 eingesetzt um über eine Kabeltrommel mit Schleifkontakten ein Profibussignal zu übertragen. Hat ganz gut funktioniert allerdings nur mit 19,2kBit wobei das eventuell ja reichen sollte.

Hier mal ein Link

http://www.vahle.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=63&Itemid=72

Laut Vahle sind Längen bis 5000m möglich... ich denk allerdings ganz billig ist das eventuell nicht.

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## volker (27 Juli 2010)

also ich habe hier ein panal über ein ähnliches kabel am dp-bus mit 187k am laufen. 

cpu----repeater---nyy 1000m----repeater---buskabel 100m----op277

läuft seit jahren problemlos ohne busfehler.
kaum zu glauben aber wahr


----------



## bacardischmal (27 Juli 2010)

volker schrieb:


> also ich habe hier ein panal über ein ähnliches kabel am dp-bus mit 187k am laufen.
> 
> cpu----repeater---nyy 1000m----repeater---buskabel 100m----op277
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
was setzt du als repeater ein? Siemens MD2?

mfg bacardi


----------



## volker (27 Juli 2010)

ja, siemens
6es7972-0aa01-0ax0


----------



## Woldo (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo,

falls du die Hardware noch nicht hast, würde ich mir mal die Dupline-Geräte von Carlo Gavazzi anschauen. Hat JesperMP ja bereits in #2 vorgeschlagen.

Ein NYY-Kabel als Profibusleitung zu verwenden ist nach meiner Meinung Murks.

Gruß Woldo


----------



## Astralavista (27 Juli 2010)

Für die paar E/A's würde ich jetzt ASi-Bus benutzen,
Kann von Haus aus sternförmig aufgebaut werden und die Kabel sind sowieso nicht geschirmt.
Kostet keine Repeater etc. sondern nur nen ASi-Master und ein paar Slave-Module.
Ich denk das könnte am Ende sogar günstiger werden.

**Edit: Nur bei der Leitungslänge bin ich mir da grad unsicher


----------



## Hermann (27 Juli 2010)

schau mal hier

http://www.ees-online.de/frameset.p...&Language=de&Issue=1&PPID=125&NavigationId=64

mal ganz ohne dp, et 200 usw


----------



## funbiker69 (29 Juli 2010)

Also ich habe ebenfalls sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Vahle Power COM 485 gemacht.
Bei dieser Anwendung wird der Profibus auf 230V hochtransferiert, mit Schleifringen von mitfahrenden Wagen wieder auf den normalen Pegel zurückgesetzt.
Somit können wir die fahrenden Wagen jederzeit kontrolliert steuern etc.

Für eine provisorische Anlage während der Umstellung auf Glasfaser haben wir damals einfach die alten in der Erde befindlichen 4x10mm² NYY Leitungen genutzt, um die Daten zum Master zu senden.

Das lief auch ohne Störungen durch und auch die vorgeschalteten Dehn Blitzschutzmodule konnten weiterhin in Betrieb bleiben.


----------



## Lars Weiß (29 Juli 2010)

Hast du CPU´s mit CP341 und WT´s (also FM11A) zum testen da ?


----------



## bacardischmal (29 Juli 2010)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Hast du CPU´s mit CP341 und WT´s (also FM11A) zum testen da ?


Hallo,
ja hätte 2 IEC Stationen zum testen da, die IDS Modems laufen über diese Kabel ganz gut nur bräucht ich da ja wieder ne CPU mit logik in den Brunnen?
Gruß
Rico


----------



## Lars Weiß (29 Juli 2010)

Wär doch was. 1200bd hd und ab dafür. Ohne IEC.


----------



## bacardischmal (29 Juli 2010)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Wär doch was. 1200bd hd und ab dafür. Ohne IEC.


 
wie meinst das? ohne telegramm bzw wo kommt die modemansteuerung dann her?


----------



## Lars Weiß (29 Juli 2010)

könnte man über modbus machen. willst doch eh nur ein paar byte übertragen, oder ?


----------



## bacardischmal (30 Juli 2010)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> könnte man über modbus machen. willst doch eh nur ein paar byte übertragen, oder ?


Hallo,
ja wäre auch eine möglichkeit, aber da kann ich z.B. keine ET200 ohne CPU nehmen oder geht das trozdem?

Gruß
Rico


----------



## Lars Weiß (30 Juli 2010)

Na muss schon was mit CPU sein


----------

